# Best Browser ?



## Pc_Pimp (May 29, 2006)

Whats the best internet browser/most protective against virsus's and spyware and stuff like that?


----------



## mrbagrat (May 29, 2006)

MOZILLA FIREFOX. period.


----------



## The_Other_One (May 29, 2006)

Yup, I must agree there


----------



## ChrisDVD (May 29, 2006)

heard about that too, but does it make internet slower? i feel like having it, but i am not sure yet. 
Chris


----------



## StrangleHold (May 29, 2006)

ChrisDVD said:
			
		

> heard about that too, but does it make internet slower? i feel like having it, but i am not sure yet.
> Chris


 
Install it and give it a try, you dont have to make it your default browser. I have IE,Firefox and Opera, use each one, makes life less boring! Opera is like your girl freind, Firefox is your best freind, IE is like going out on a wild night on the town, no telling what will happen! Ha


----------



## Rip_Uk (May 29, 2006)

ChrisDVD said:
			
		

> heard about that too, but does it make internet slower? i feel like having it, but i am not sure yet.
> Chris



Firefox is faster than IE, more secure, blocks most popups unlike IE and in my opinion easier to use. I like the way you can have different sites open on tabs instead of the "Open In New Window" on IE.


----------



## Dr Studly (May 29, 2006)

StrangleHold said:
			
		

> Opera is like your girl freind, Firefox is your best freind, IE is like going out on a wild night on the town, no telling what will happen! Ha


lmao


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2006)

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=39054&highlight=firefox

I think FireFox is the best.


----------



## TheLanMan (May 29, 2006)

> I think FireFox is the best.



I agree


----------



## Juo (May 29, 2006)

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> MOZILLA FIREFOX. period.


FIREFOX 2! (well the alpha of it anyway)


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (May 29, 2006)

StrangleHold said:
			
		

> Install it and give it a try, you dont have to make it your default browser. I have IE,Firefox and Opera, use each one, makes life less boring! Opera is like your girl freind, Firefox is your best freind, IE is like going out on a wild night on the town, no telling what will happen! Ha



like the way you described that, lol


----------



## Apokarteron (May 29, 2006)

Opera

www.opera.com


----------



## SC7 (May 29, 2006)

Firefox isn't the most secure.  In theory, the most secure would be a text based browser, but for all common purposes, it still isn't.  Opera is more secure, and I do not like Opera, I use FF, but allow me to explain.  Firefox is popular these days, so more and more bad people are starting to use it, and finding vulnerabilities, and there are a number of exploits out there for firefox, however, there are less than IE, and they are usually patched as soon as they are found.  Opera, on the other hand, has had less exploits, becaue it's not such a center of attention, and while there may be just as many or more holes, people haven't found them yet, and you can safely browse without worrying about them being exploited.  Am I saying Opera is more secure than FF, no.  I believe FF is more well designed security wise, and overall (I don't like opera that much), to be a better browser, but with popularity it gets more exploited.  I'd need to see source code to determine which browser is truely more secure, and Opera is closed source anyhow.  So, bottom line, Opera is more secure due to it's less popularity.  That doesn't mean there are 0 exploits out for it, however.


----------



## mrjack (May 29, 2006)

Firefox, until it gets PMS. Like it did for me, is a real bitch when I try to download or go to the options. It just shuts down and tells me nothings wrong.


----------



## SC7 (May 29, 2006)

mrjack said:
			
		

> Firefox, until it gets PMS. Like it did for me, is a real bitch when I try to download or go to the options. It just shuts down and tells me nothings wrong.


Perhaps you visited the wrong site and one of the vulnerabilities caused your system to get exploited?


----------



## mrjack (May 29, 2006)

Only sites I visit is CF, CTRL+ALT+DEL, VGCATS and some comic forums. Oh and a Finnish computer magazines homepage.


----------



## SC7 (May 29, 2006)

mrjack said:
			
		

> Only sites I visit is CF, CTRL+ALT+DEL, VGCATS and some comic forums. Oh and a Finnish computer magazines homepage.


So you've never googled and hit a link that turns out to be bad?  I've seen similar download related problems before though, where there's negative signs involved in measurements and all, always FF related.  Tell me, when you re-installed, did you uninstall, delete the Program Files directory, delete the registry, then re-install?  If not you should try it like that.


----------



## computermaineack (May 30, 2006)

I personally use Opera because I like how you can manuever with it using mouse gestures, like pressing the right, the left, mouse buttons quickly is the same as pressing the "back" button. if you press and hole the right mouse button while you move the cursor down, it opens a new window, etc. Opera also advertises that they are the "fastest browser on earth."


----------



## Yasu (May 30, 2006)

I use Opera now(curse you FF for not working on my PC!).  It's much better than using IE.


----------



## AtreyuA7xLT (May 30, 2006)

i really like the new beta IE. its working wonderful for me so far and is really fast as well


----------



## SC7 (May 30, 2006)

I couldn't figure out the mouse gestures, so I personally gave it up.  I wasn't a big fan of the UI, too much for a web browser.  I use FF, I just browse carefully.  Opera does have the most advanced layout engine for Windows, it almost passes the ACID test.  But when it's all said and done, I think Opera is a little slower too.


----------



## Stiff (May 31, 2006)

mozzila 1.7 is what i use here at work, great stuff.


----------



## User#458 (May 31, 2006)

I hate to agree, well I don't. FIREFOX RULES!


----------



## User#458 (May 31, 2006)

Seriously, I was just wondering, IE is so crap, does anyone in the entire world actually use it anymore?


----------



## matt12685848 (May 31, 2006)

Try not to double post, there is an edit button... Anyway I still use Internet Explorer, and I really never bothered to switch to firefox.


----------



## User#458 (May 31, 2006)

Switch - it's much better - and I forgot about the edit button, I've literally only just joined.


----------



## dragon2309 (May 31, 2006)

User#458 said:
			
		

> Switch - it's much better - and I forgot about the edit button, I've literally only just joined.


welcome to the forum, your over generalizing though, firefox may have the dge over IE on page rendering times, simplicity and IMO looks, but what if you are using active folders or certain windows update features, some of which are 100% NOT compatible with firefox, if IE wasnt here you would be screwed

dragon


----------



## matt12685848 (May 31, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> firefox may have the dge over IE on page rendering times, simplicity and IMO looks


Hmm, page rendering times... Im gonna download ff now!
EDIT:
Got firefox, looks nice, i just have it on the default security. Anything i should change?


----------



## SC7 (May 31, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> welcome to the forum, your over generalizing though, firefox may have the dge over IE on page rendering times, simplicity and IMO looks, but what if you are using active folders or certain windows update features, some of which are 100% NOT compatible with firefox, if IE wasnt here you would be screwed
> 
> dragon


And there are some sites which are designed only for the Mass market share.  IMO, to me, anyone who makes a site that isn't compatable with anything besides IE, the content isn't worth my viewing.


----------



## Cole_ie (May 31, 2006)

Firefox without a doubt. Although the IE engine is faster, it isnt worth using. I would delete it if it didnt screw up windows.


----------



## dragon2309 (May 31, 2006)

matt12685848 said:
			
		

> Hmm, page rendering times... Im gonna download ff now!
> EDIT:
> Got firefox, looks nice, i just have it on the default security. Anything i should change?


courtesy of our good friend CromeWell - http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=65992&postcount=2

The quick firefox tweaks, works a charm, makes it go even faster, but onyl if your on broadband, dont do it if your on dial up

dragon


----------



## Arm_Pit3 (May 31, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> welcome to the forum, your over generalizing though, firefox may have the dge over IE on page rendering times, simplicity and IMO looks, but what if you are using active folders or certain windows update features, some of which are 100% NOT compatible with firefox, if IE wasn't here you would be screwed
> 
> dragon


Thats not true, because if IE didn't exist then nothing would be made for IE, so it would have to be compatible with at least one of the other major Internet browsers such as fire fox.


----------



## hells3000 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have used firefox but it's slow... so wen't back to ie 
firefox ifs better but I get lagg with it.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 1, 2006)

all my rss feeds diasppered in firefox


----------



## jp198780 (Jun 1, 2006)

i like IE, i tryed Firefox, but didnt like it,soo went back.


----------



## SC7 (Jun 2, 2006)

FF isn't that good on slower connections.  Jp, what specifically didn't you like?  I originally keept going back to IE, but after once forcing myself on FF, I can't stand to use IE again.  Maybe v.7 will change that.  The worst browser I think I've ever used is Safari on OS X.  I still don't see what is so good about that os...


----------



## Id33k (Jun 2, 2006)

Mozilla FireFox.


----------



## AMD gs player (Jun 2, 2006)

i have rogers yahoo internet browser i liek it alot more than fire fox wich is great but my rogers yahoo is awsome i say it signs into ur email when u sign in gibve u instant axes to ur rogers buillings and account information and has all the nice percs that fire fox has


----------



## SC7 (Jun 2, 2006)

It's probably built of either IEs or FFs layout engine.


----------



## jp198780 (Jun 4, 2006)

SC7 said:
			
		

> FF isn't that good on slower connections.  Jp, what specifically didn't you like?  I originally keept going back to IE, but after once forcing myself on FF, I can't stand to use IE again.  Maybe v.7 will change that.  The worst browser I think I've ever used is Safari on OS X.  I still don't see what is so good about that os...



i dont know lol, i just downloaded it, didnt take notice on what it was.


----------



## SC7 (Jun 4, 2006)

You can usually tell by the way it renders certain cites, especially those with CSS (Cascading Style Sheets).


----------



## xodus (Jun 5, 2006)

Opera is by far the best browser...too many reasons to list.

Here is an interesting read that gives you a rundown on its many features and in some cases how it compares to FF or IE.

http://operawiki.info/WhyOpera

If you are an IE user, or strictly an IE engine user, I'd recommend Maxthon. The best in the IE engine dept.

My opinions of FF are not very high at all. It's claims to be more secure are nothing staggering when compared to other browsers, besides IE, as long as you practice safe surfing. Any idiot can get hijacked using FF too. FF's most negative characteristic, however, is it's speed in rendering pages. Slow.


----------

